# Missing at strange house. Please HELP!



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I am at my boyfriends parents house with my hedgie and she has gone missing. Not a very big house, but we can't find her anywhere after an hour of looking. We set out 3 food dishes and snuggle sacks. Is there anything else we can do? She's never escaped before so I'm not even really sure where to look. The house is only 62 degrees! I am so worried =[ Please help soon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you ask them if you guys can turn the temperature up a bit, just for a little while? I would try looking again in warmer areas that she might have been drawn to, laundry piles, shoes, blankets, etc. I hope you guys find her soon!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Check closets, in shoes/bags, laundry piles & in/under/around the sofa & chairs. Once you thoroughly check a room, close the door. That way if your hedgie is moving, they won't go somewhere you've already checked


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Praying you find her soon!!! I pog owner's worst nightmare!  

Kathy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Any progress?? I hope you find her soon.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Check in places you're sure she could never get into. When my husband had some 7 week old babies escape when I wasn't home he found the last one inside a waste paper basket hiding under some paper. The waste paper basket was still right side up, not tipped over and was over a foot tall, we still have no idea how she got in there.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you have the bar style wall heater things, check under them and against the wall. Whenever I lose a snake, there it is. It's a hot and dark place, so I think hedgies would like it, too. Check between cushions and stuff.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. We woke up late and had a long drive home. I had put her in our 3 foot tall laundry basket with about two feet of clothes in it thinking shed be warmer in there than in her rubbermade on the hardwood floor at 62 degrees. So much for that brilliant plan. She climbed out....that little kamakazee(as she is often referred to as).We put out 3 snuggle sacks with water by one and food by the other two in our room, the livingoom, and the kitchen. BF woke me up at about 8 to go check them and low and behold there she was in her favorite snuggle sack in the middle of the kitchen floor. We think she was probably behind the dishwasher since that was the only thing we couldnt move to look behind....plus she came out with sticky dog hair and some reddish brown crusty stuff on her little butt. Other than being completely disgusting, she is completely unharmed and was very tired today after her little unapproved, unsupervised adventure last night. I felt so awful! Bawled on BFs shoulder for half an hour or more before I finally fell asleep. I just couldn't stop wondering what I'd do without her. She's my baby!! Well lesson learned I guess. Do NOT put hedgie in laundry basket. Period. Thanks all!! So glad she's back and unharmed!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you found her!! And even happier that she's safe & sound.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for telling us you found her, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks guys! me too....poor girly. She got a nice oatmeal bath last night tho =]


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Remembered to check on your progress for finding your baby!!!! Yipee!!! She came "home"!!!   

Sometimes the best lessons we learn are the hardest lessons!!!  

This one had a happy ending!!! 

Kathy


----------

